# Help accessing external drive



## ssmith11 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi I am trying access an ibook in target disk mode via terminal. I see the following:

ssmiths-Computer:~ ssmith$ ls -l /Volumes
total 8
drwxrwxr-t   27 root  admin   952 Apr 18 09:26 LaCie 
drwxrwxr-t   29 root  admin  1020 Apr 18 08:54 Macintosh HD
drwxrwxr-t   33 root  admin  1156 Apr 18 09:27 SSDATA HD
lrwxr-xr-x    1 root  admin     1 Apr 18 08:53 ssMacintosh HD -> /

I am trying to access folders on the Macintosh HD.

I am new to the command line and tried :
ssmiths-Computer:~ ssmith$ ls -f Macintosh HD
ls: Macintosh: No such file or directory

as you can see - I failed.

Thanks for any help


----------



## simbalala (Apr 18, 2007)

You need to escape the space

Not: ls -f Macintosh HD

but: ls -f Macintosh\ HD

The backslash tells the system to accept the space as a literal character. Or you can use quotes

ls -f "Macintosh HD"


----------



## ssmith11 (Apr 18, 2007)

ssmiths-Computer:~ ssmith$ sudo cd "Macintosh HD"
/usr/bin/cd: line 4: cd: Macintosh HD: No such file or directory
ssmiths-Computer:~ ssmith$ cd Macintosh\ HD
-bash: cd: Macintosh HD: No such file or directory
ssmiths-Computer:~ ssmith$


----------



## ssmith11 (Apr 18, 2007)

I restarted my computer with the target disk (Macintosh HD) as the startup disk. I could run terminal from there and do what I wanted.

 I would still love to know how to move between drives (volumes) from the command line.

Thanks


----------



## artov (Apr 18, 2007)

If I understood your prompt rigth, you did the cd "Macintosh HD" on your
home directory. Use cd /Volumes/Macintosh\ HD instead. 

BTW. Depending on the shell you are using, pressing the <TAB> -key might
help: type cd /Volumes/Ma<TAB> and it should expand it to
cd /Volumes/Macintosh\ HD .


----------



## artov (Apr 18, 2007)

Also, I noticed you used "sudo cd Macintosh\ HD". It runs the cd -command
as root, but after it has run it, the command returns to yourself, on your
current directory.


----------

